# CKS PaddleFest 2015



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

Don't forget to make your way up to the Ark Valley for PaddleFest, May 22-24. All sorts of cool events and activities. RMOC will be offering Kayak and SUP courses for all abilities. Click Here for details. 

Stoked to see yall in Buena Vista!


----------

